# Roof Rack Installation



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*I have fitted a packline to my UK Phaeton using the VW (Thule) roof track*









I made my own slide in stainless fixings to secure the packline to the frame.
Fuel consumption from here to Switzerland dropped from 37.6mpg to 32mpg (UK gallons) with the packline, winter Pirelli's and colder air. I assume that the packline was mainly responsible. Also external wind noise increased a little, mainly wind around the rack and packline I think but also perhaps the winter tyres a little.
PETER M



_Modified by PeterMills at 12:31 AM 3-4-2007_


----------



## M1LUM (Apr 2, 2006)

Peter
Tell us more ! please. What was it that you manufactured yourself (and how).
I may become a customer of yours.
Best regards
Terry


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (M1LUM)*

The roof rack (only) is around £200 from VW dealers. It is Thule product, but Thule resellers cannot supply. The roof rack fits ONLY on SWB Phaetons, the LWB has no roof fixings Pan European advised a while ago.
The packline is made in Sweden, we have had it for 19 years buying one of the first imported. It is a very well built glass fibre product, which looks made for the Phaeton. They have a Swedish Website http://www.packline.se/norge/produ org.htm but I fear no UK importer any more. HOWEVER, no worries, if you cannot get one, s/h or new, there is a Thule Spirit 820 product that in black gloss looks nearly as good. One helpful supplier is:
http://www.roofracks.co.uk/mai...t.htm
VW also supply a box according to the 2006 UK Brochure ref. 000 071 175, but this is actually a Thule X1-box:
http://www.roofracks.co.uk/mai...e.htm
pretty ugly I would say.
If you go for the Spirit, or X1 Box they just clip onto the roof bars. If you get a packline then you need to make fixings. If you want to take the latter route message me a telephone number (Skype if you have it) and I will call and explain what we did, but it was two days work plus materials - I was very particular about the fixings being safe. I wouldn't supply others but I would try to help.
PETER M 



_Modified by PeterMills at 1:19 AM 6-19-2007_


----------



## stjarna (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (PeterMills)*

Peter - I think you ALMOST got the picture posting right -- you apparently inverted the photo at the vertical: if you look closely, you can see that the steering wheel is on the passenger's side of the car instead of the driver's side. Please correct and repost.


----------



## FootSore (Aug 22, 2006)

As mentioned in another post I recently bought a roof rack. I thought I would take photos and document installation in case anyone is interested. I will also add some info I wanted to know before I bought them that the dealer couldn't tell me.
Max Roof Weight 100kg
Weight of bars 5kg
Bars are oval shaped in cross section with T-Track.
Distance between bars when fitted 74cm
Cost of Bars £221 inc VAT
*The Box*








*The Box Opened*
You can see the box opened with the front and rear bars, tools and manual. The black strip across the top of the bars is rubber and is removable to allow T-track accessories. Actually you have to fit and cut the rubber strip yourself. *Take care the bars and rubber strips are different lengths.*








*Tools*
You can see the small metal disk with the VW logo on it. This is used to open the flaps on the roof. The item on the right is a torque wrench. More of that later. There is the two extra pieces of rubber strip that I cut off. There is also some adhesive strips to put on the paint to stop the rubber feet from the bars marking the paintwork.









*The Flap*
A bad photo of the little flap on the roof that needs to be lifted towards the outside of the vehicle using the little tool provided - or any thin metal/plastic thing.








*The Flap opened*









*And on go the bars*
The locks on the bars can be unlocked and the cover flap lifted and even removed by lifting through 180 degrees and twisting slightly. I recommend removing all four covers at the start. Underneath these flaps are stickers denotating FR, FL, RR & RL for Front Right, Front Left, Rear Right, Rear Left respectively. This is important as the bars are different lengths and the feet/lugs angled.
The bars can now be lifted into place. There is a small rubber plug on the bottom of the bar to protect the screw and lugs. Leave this in place until the bars are on the vehicle. Each end of the bar can be gently lifted and the plug removed before seating correctly in the fixing - this will help protect the paintwork if you slip when putting the bars in place. 








*Torque Wrench*
Once both sides are located the screws need tighting to 9nM using the tool provided. This is a great little tool that indicates torque applied to screw so that you don't have to worry about under or overtightening.








*Locks*
The covers/locks can then be replaced and locked with the key to prevent theft of the bars.








*Front Bar installed*








*The Left Overs*
At the end you are left with four rubber plugs which need to be retained for removal of the bars, the torque wrench and the little VW flap lifter.








The rear bars can now be fitted in the same manner
*Front View*








*Rear View*









It took me 30 minutes from start to finish including taking photos and reading instructions. I would estimate that it will take no longer than 10 minutes to fit both sets of bars in the future.
If anyone wants to borrow them then I am sure we can arrange suitable fee (say 10% per week) & deposit. Will shortly have a roof box as well.
FootSore


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Roof Rack Installation (FootSore)*

May I add to this useful posting a link to my recent one on a similar subject, just in case that helps anyone?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3029676
It may be worth adding that, being made by Thule (although only available through VW, not Thule, outlets) all the Thule accessories fit the roof bars (for ski's, surf boards, luggage frames top boxes, etc) see:
http://www.thule.com/Thule/Page____5205.aspx 
Also, before owners start looking, LWB vehicles do not have the roof rack fixings (I understand)!

PETER M



_Modified by PeterMills at 8:49 AM 2-25-2007_


----------



## 2aReg (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Roof Rack Installation (FootSore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FootSore* »_
If anyone wants to borrow them then I am sure we can arrange suitable fee (say 10% per week) & deposit. Will shortly have a roof box as well.


If anyone wants to buy them, I can get them w/ my employee discount


----------



## FootSore (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Roof Rack Installation (2aReg)*

Not for the LWB you can't - and I wan't going to lend them to you lot over there. 
Just a UK thing cos we all live round the corner from each other. I have worked out that I must cross paths with at least 2 Phaeton owners on the Forum every day.


----------



## 2aReg (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Roof Rack Installation (FootSore)*

All we have is LWB Phaetons







My neighbor has them for his car... $150 USD..




_Modified by 2aReg at 9:31 AM 3-1-2007_


----------



## FootSore (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Roof Rack Installation (2aReg)*

Get some pics. 
I didn't think the LWB had the mounting points. I assumed with the extra roof length that VW didn't do a load test on the roof. It would be reasonable to expect not many LWB owners to put a roof rack on. 
Wonder if they did one for the Bugatti?

FootSore


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Roof Rack Installation (FootSore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FootSore* »_I didn't think the LWB had the mounting points.

You are correct, the LWB Phaetons don't have mounting points for the roof racks. See here: Roof Rack for Phaeton.
Michael


----------



## TDIChris (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Roof Rack Installation (PanEuropean)*

I find it interesting that VW/Audi doesn't offer any mounting points for a ski rack...my Cayman S has mounting points for a roof rack!! 
I looked at a new A6 today..no mounting points either...so much for that car..
looking at BMWs now..
BTW I think he's referring to Thule or Yakima...


_Modified by TDIChris at 5:22 PM 3-3-2007_


----------



## sidcup-jon (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: Roof Rack Installation (FootSore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FootSore* »_
Just a UK thing cos we all live round the corner from each other. I have worked out that I must cross paths with at least 2 Phaeton owners on the Forum every day.

Wow Surrey must be a popular county for Phaeton.I commute to Highbury and drive around North London quite alot,so far I have only spotted 3 other Phaetons this year.
Rgds Jon


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Roof Rack Installation (TDIChris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TDIChris* »_I find it interesting that VW/Audi doesn't offer any mounting points for a ski rack...

It's only the LWB Phaetons that don't have roof rack mounting points. The LWB model accounts for about 10% of sales in Europe (mostly to the chauffeur driven market) but was the only model imported to NAR.
Michael


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Roof Rack Installation (FootSore)*

Footsore,
Which roof box did you go for as a matter of interest?
PETER M


----------



## FootSore (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Roof Rack Installation (PeterMills)*

My neighbour kindley offered to lend me the large grey halfords one for free! I tried it on for size but couldn't do it.
So I went for the Thule Spirit 820 (Black). Meant to get photos at the weeknd but didn't get the time. Currently the box is in the spare room but will be back on at the weekend and off to The Lakes. Will get some pictures and post.
FootSore


----------



## 2aReg (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Roof Rack Installation (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
It's only the LWB Phaetons that don't have roof rack mounting points. The LWB model accounts for about 10% of sales in Europe (mostly to the chauffeur driven market) but was the only model imported to NAR.
Michael

Yes, but none of the new Audi models have mouting points!!!


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Roof Rack Installation (FootSore)*

I would be very interested to hear what wind noise the Thule 820 generates at 70mph.
PETER M


----------



## 12dunlin (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Roof Rack Installation (PeterMills)*

When will this madness end?
Towing a caravan with your Phaeton?!?








(UK:US translation - "caravan" = "trailer")


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Roof Rack Installation (chrishabberley)*

Chris, I assume you do not ski ....
PETER M


----------



## 12dunlin (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Roof Rack Installation (PeterMills)*

No, I've always preferred Muller Light


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Roof Rack Installation (chrishabberley)*

pax


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Roof Rack Installation (2aReg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2aReg* »_Yes, but none of the new Audi models have mouting points!!!

What's an Audi?


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Roof Rack Installation (PanEuropean)*

Michael, it's a bit like a Skoda, a VW sideline vehicle for the less discerning
PETER M


----------



## Jon halestrap (May 7, 2006)

*Re: Roof Rack Installation (FootSore)*

I have to say this is a brilliant article
I will now pop out and buy a set
Did you eventually buy the box as well ?
Is it easy enough to take off ?


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Roof Rack Installation (Jon halestrap)*

There is a clever Thule device for under £50 that I bought which is brilliant for taking off a roof box:
http://www.roofracks.co.uk/mai...e.htm
PETER M


----------



## Jon halestrap (May 7, 2006)

*Re: I have fitted a packline to my UK Phaeton using the VW (Thule) roof track (PeterMills)*

Great document
Can you tell me, are you still happy with the bars...?


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: I have fitted a packline to my UK Phaeton using the VW (Jon halestrap)*

I have only ever used the roof bars with my packline, but I remain very happy with that combination.
PETER M


_Modified by PeterMills at 10:30 AM 8-9-2007_


----------



## FootSore (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: I have fitted a packline to my UK Phaeton using the VW (PeterMills)*

Yes still happy, only used the bars & box a couple of times but gosh can it take a lot (about the same as the boot)
The bars take <10 minutes to fit and <5 minutes to remove.
The box takes <5 minutes to fit and < 5 minutes to remove. It does weigh 26kg so ideally 2 adults. I can do it on my own but I am strong lad. 
I did go for the Thule Spitit 820 in Black. Big, heavy, well engineered. At 70 mph there is very little wind noise. At 80 mph it is noticeable. At 90mph you are so worried about fuel consumption that wind noise is irrelevant!.
FootSore
I am still willing to hire my set out if you don't want to buy


----------



## Jon halestrap (May 7, 2006)

I just bought the bars and they are as easy to put on as you said... dont really get the idea of the bits of sticky tape though... are you supposed to leave them on ? I guess they will look a right mess after a few hundred miles


----------



## FootSore (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (Jon halestrap)*

Never used the sticky tape. Just make sure the roof is clean and the rubber pads are really clean before you start.
FootSore


----------



## Jon halestrap (May 7, 2006)

*Re: (FootSore)*

Strangely (maybe becuase I have a W12) the fuel consumption is better than without the bars since I have to drive slower (70 ish) becuase of the howling
However they realy howl when abve 70 have you found them noisy ?


----------



## FootSore (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (Jon halestrap)*

Oddly enough they get quieter when you put a roof box on them! The bars and box together also give better mpg than just the bars on their own.
Finally done my homework and made photo galleries of the following:
Roof Rack Installation
Roof Box
UKGTG
My Phaeton
FootSore


----------



## Jon halestrap (May 7, 2006)

*Re: (FootSore)*

What a great set of photo's 
The roof box looks great. I bought a grey Thule 420Lt box which is great quality and indeed it is much quieter with the box on
If i could work out how to do it I woudl send you soem pictures as well
I have the 4 seat option in the car which is really classy


----------



## Jon halestrap (May 7, 2006)

*Re: (Jon halestrap)*

I now have a set of these for sale on ebay or mail me [email protected]


----------



## hornet63 (Jul 15, 2011)

*Hire roof bars*

Hi footsore 

Do you still have the roof bars to hire out? 

If so whereabouts in the country are you and what would the cost be for a fortnight? 

Thanks


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

A few of us on the forum from time to time make a request that other members include in their profile both their location and Phaeton model. All you need to do is go into 'my settings' and 'my profile' and put in your information. Since this was my posting originally I am going to add this again, slightly more forcefully though hopefully still respectfully. 

If you are asking a location based question, does it not make sense to give your own location in the profile? 

PETER M


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

PeterMills said:


> A few of us on the forum from time to time make a request that other members include in their profile both their location and Phaeton model. All you need to do is go into 'my settings' and 'my profile' and put in your information. Since this was my posting originally I am going to add this again, slightly more forcefully though hopefully still respectfully.
> 
> If you are asking a location based question, does it not make sense to give your own location in the profile?
> 
> PETER M


 Hi Peter, 

being a member and trying to answer (as well as ask) questions on the forum I TOTALLY concur with the above. Is it not possible to actually require the correct info be entered prior to being able to access the forum? 
I know it is a little "Orwellian" but in this instance it is purely for the benefit of (on occasion) new members, or those not quite as well "read" on the Phaeton and its "regionality". 
Damn I hate that "big brother" scenario, but on occasion it is impossible to offer advice, OR request advice, without disclosing the basics of the market for which the vehicle was intended. 

Stu


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hi Stu:

If we could apply the criteria you suggested only to our own forum (the Phaeton forum), for sure I would follow your suggestions. The problem is that we can't do that - any change to information required at registration would apply to everyone who registers on Vortex.

Michael


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

I guess that hornet63 has buzzed off!

PETER M


----------



## p800stuff (Oct 21, 2011)

*Anyone looking to sell their roof bars?*

Hi all, I am off on holiday in a couple of weeks and really want to take the Phaeton this time. However 2 young kids and golf clubs mean I need a lot of space! If anyone is looking to sell their roof bars I'd be grateful. 

I'm based in Edinburgh and Aberdeen

Ps I have already asked if we coul leave the kids but the boss says no.."...

Thanks

Jim


----------



## tjua (Mar 31, 2013)

*Roof rack Phaeton vs Touareg*

Hello

Does anyone know if the roof rack for a Toureg, part nr 7L0 071 126 A would fit a Phaeton 2003 model?

Best regards

PerM


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Per,

Although this reply does not answer your question precisely, that part number 7L0 071 126A is certainly Touareg-only.

The equivalent part for a Phaeton short wheelbase (only - there is none for a long wheelbase) is 3D0 071 126 (around €200 plus taxes). The similarity in the numbers is probably misleading, the missing 'A' being significant.

As I said, the part numbers do not prove the case. The only way is to try one.

Chris


----------



## tjua (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi Chris

Thanks for your answer. Looking closely on the two roof racks it looks like they differ significantly in the roof fittings and therefor they would probably not fit.

Br

PerM


----------

